# Canadian pilots are helping with oil spill in Louisiana.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thought that i would pass this on. the airport that the plane is staying at is about 5 mins from my house.

http://www.houmatoday.com/article/20100517/articles/100519355


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Aren't them Canadians great! We aren't just hockey, beer and back bacon, eh? We also have some cool chit. I have to wonder though, how many oil spills are we having up here for the government to have a bunch of these things?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

At least we know that someone is willing to help us.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Canadians are always willing to help.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Canucks gone wild.


----------

